# Pierre's Tattoo



## Plzdontbetaken

Does anyone know what Georges "Rush" St. Pierre's tattoo means?

I'm thinking of having a tattoo and quite like Japanese glyphs. I already have quite a large list, but none look similar to the one he has tattooed on his chest.

You can quite clearly see it this picture.


If anyone can read it or knows what it means, please let me know.

Thanks guys  !


----------



## x X CLoud X x

first off the writing on his chest is in CHINESE, 2nd he is called RUSH and that has nothing to do with his Tattoo

Rush comes from, the term how FAST HE IS! NOB

i think its gay when someone tries to get a Tattoo only to imitate someone else, be original get something that has meaning to you not because of some star who has one


----------



## Beeno

You think it's gay they want a tattoo of their idol? And that statement is any more original than his tattoo? He just said he wants to know what his Tattoo is cuz he hasn't seen one like that. Never mentioned getting THAT tattoo.

Seriously, lots of people have tattoos like that. If somebody has an Air Jordan symbol on their shoulder, it's gay?

And the Rush thing was a legitimate question, kind of an odd name especially for a Canadian who speaks french.


----------



## randyspankstito

Beeno said:


> And the Rush thing was a legitimate question, kind of an odd name especially for a Canadian who speaks french.



Do you think they call him "hâte" in Canada? That is the French word for "Rush". I think it is related to "haste".


----------



## Plzdontbetaken

Ok, it's Chinese I’m mistaken. As I said, I can't read the language so I took a guess. Sorry!

And the sentence was meant to read "Does anyone know what Georges "Rush" St. Pierre's tattoo means?" I was in a "Rush" and my use of english isn't too great.

Again, sorry about the typo, no need to get so upset.

I didn’t say I was going to get the same tattoo as him, I just mentioned I liked it and would like to know what it meant. As mentioned I have a list of Japanese phrases which I would like to choose from and I guess the reason none of them look similar is because it is a different language! 

Problem 1 solved, thank you. But you still didn’t answer my question. I take it you don’t know either?


----------



## sherdog

x X CLoud X x said:


> first off the writing on his chest is in CHINESE, 2nd he is called RUSH and that has nothing to do with his Tattoo
> 
> Rush comes from, the term how FAST HE IS! NOB
> 
> i think its gay when someone tries to get a Tattoo only to imitate someone else, be original get something that has meaning to you not because of some star who has one


Cloud get off his balls. By calling him a nob you went a little to far. 

But i won't disagree with everything you said... because I also agree, getting the same tat would be an immature act (as we all know tats stay with you forever).


----------



## JawShattera

man getting a tatto cuz a fighter you like has a similiar one is a stupid. for the simple reason you may regret it later.Not saying thats why you want it, just putting it out there to anyone

I have a tattoo that says moondawg in a cool writing style on it because thats what people called me, my nickname.

I can look at that and just know thats me, the moondawg


----------



## KillerG

its chill pill time i think, he asked what it said, maybe its a inspired message like "live like a man, die like a man, become a man" or maybe its "i will beat you like im your daddy" etc

i guess no one knows.


----------



## JawShattera

gsp's tatt probly says "i run clinics"


----------



## ba3315

it says judo in chinese


----------



## Therainnman

His tattoo mean jujitsu:


----------



## JMONEY

Hahaha, look @ Loiseau's shirt in that pic


----------



## Stapler

Plzdontbetaken said:


> Ok, it's Chinese I’m mistaken. As I said, I can't read the language so I took a guess. Sorry!
> 
> And the sentence was meant to read "Does anyone know what Georges "Rush" St. Pierre's tattoo means?" I was in a "Rush" and my use of english isn't too great.
> 
> Again, sorry about the typo, no need to get so upset.
> 
> I didn’t say I was going to get the same tattoo as him, I just mentioned I liked it and would like to know what it meant. As mentioned I have a list of Japanese phrases which I would like to choose from and I guess the reason none of them look similar is because it is a different language!
> 
> Problem 1 solved, thank you. But you still didn’t answer my question. I take it you don’t know either?


Dude, dont apologize to him, he had no right being snappy like he was.


----------



## Plzdontbetaken

Thanks for the answer! It's been on my mind for a while now and it's nice to finally find out.

Thanks again.


----------



## ba3315

Therainnman said:


> His tattoo mean jujitsu:


my buddy is from china and says its definately judo, someone might have been lying to him, or the term is synonomous


----------



## Therainnman

Plzdontbetaken said:


> Thanks for the answer! It's been on my mind for a while now and it's nice to finally find out.
> 
> Thanks again.


Pleasure dude...and don't let anyone boss you around. Get the tattoo if it has a personal or spiritual meaning...


----------



## Therainnman

ba3315 said:


> my buddy is from china and says its definately judo, someone might have been lying to him, or the term is synonomous



Sorry to hear that people are lying to him....this is Judo:










as you see the first part is the same...as in JU-jitsu and JU-DO


----------



## jamlena

Plzdontbetaken said:


> Ok, it's Chinese I’m mistaken. As I said, I can't read the language so I took a guess. Sorry!
> 
> And the sentence was meant to read "Does anyone know what Georges "Rush" St. Pierre's tattoo means?" I was in a "Rush" and my use of english isn't too great.
> 
> Again, sorry about the typo, no need to get so upset.
> 
> I didn’t say I was going to get the same tattoo as him, I just mentioned I liked it and would like to know what it meant. As mentioned I have a list of Japanese phrases which I would like to choose from and I guess the reason none of them look similar is because it is a different language!
> 
> Problem 1 solved, thank you. But you still didn’t answer my question. I take it you don’t know either?


Don't apologize, by apologizing you're 1/2 agreeing with the way he responded, there was no need for the attitude, the question was a legit question and if you want the same tatoo as GSP that's your perogative, doesn't mean it's right or wrong just simply your choice to do if you want.
That's my .02 anyway


----------



## buo

I dunno..maybe 
" beef with brocolli" ?


----------



## jamlena

buo said:


> I dunno..maybe
> " beef with brocolli" ?


O.k. that was ignorant


----------



## HowWePlay_77

buo said:


> I dunno..maybe
> " beef with brocolli" ?


Uhhh yea...that was REAL stupid.


----------



## BadHabitBabe

I'd like to think it means Canadian Girls Kick A*s :laugh:


----------



## Therainnman

BadHabitBabe said:


> I'd like to think it means Canadian Girls Kick A*s :laugh:



I know...They do!! :thumbsup:


----------



## randyspankstito

ba3315 said:


> my buddy is from china and says its definately judo, someone might have been lying to him, or the term is synonomous



Judo and Jujitsu are Japanese martial arts, so why would you have it written in Chinese?


----------



## Adrnalnrsh

I just thought I'd add that the OP never said he would get the same tatoo, just that'd he like something with Chinese or Japanese characters.


----------



## Therainnman

randyspankstito said:


> Judo and Jujitsu are Japanese martial arts, so why would you have it written in Chinese?



They are written in Japanese.....:dunno:


----------



## dennyballs

Kanji is japanese.


----------



## Therainnman

dennyballs said:


> Kanji is japanese.



Thanks Dennyballs:thumbsup:


----------



## randyspankstito

Therainnman said:


> They are written in Japanese.....:dunno:


Oh, ok. Somebody said it was chinese. My bad.


----------



## 1qaz2wsx

i think its pretty cool and im sure rush would be honored if you got the same tattoo because its inspirational. Plus, when people get the same tat as others it could be somewhat of a tribute tattoo, kinda of how Em got the same exact "Proof" tat that Proof had done by the same artist, Mr Cartoon. But thats neither here nor there, Just get whatever make you happy bro...


----------



## imax51

*St. Pierre's tattoo*

According to Georges himself, one symbol means "nice" and the other means "rude". He said that it reflects the fact that there are two distinct sides to his personality.


----------



## M_D

wow this thread is really old, finally a new member that knows how to use the search feature. and i did not know that about his tats so thanks for the post


----------



## TraMaI

dennyballs said:


> Kanji is japanese.


and katakana lol

also btw fitch has a simmilar tattoo and I plan on getting one like it too. Different words though and it will be 4 symbols (in memory of father) lol FLAME ME


----------



## Xerxes

According to MMAbay it means "when yoo play cardz, do not show yoor and".


----------



## Fedor>all

I'm sorry guys, but Chinese is NOT a language. Cantonese and Mandarin are the main languages of Chinese people.


----------



## BobbyLashley

x X CLoud X x said:


> first off the writing on his chest is in CHINESE, 2nd he is called RUSH and that has nothing to do with his Tattoo
> 
> Rush comes from, the term how FAST HE IS! NOB
> 
> i think its gay when someone tries to get a Tattoo only to imitate someone else, be original get something that has meaning to you not because of some star who has one


Sorry buddy, but you are a noob too.

"rush" is a clever double entendre that would mostly be understood by bilingual french, english speakers. 

"rush", is pronounced almost identically to the french word _roche_, which means rock.

_Pierre_ is the french word for Peter, which is derived from the latin word _petra_, which means rock or stone.

so it means both rock and yes, he is fast and rushes people.

it's funny, being a speaker of both french and english i immediately got that it was a play on words, but it slipped by me that about 98% of mma fans wouldn't get it. LOL


----------



## southpaw447

imax51 said:


> According to Georges himself, one symbol means "nice" and the other means "rude". He said that it reflects the fact that there are two distinct sides to his personality.


Wow you know that a thread is ******* old when Jawshattera has a post in here. Jeez why was it necessary to bump this fossil?


----------



## Judoka

Was no reason to bring up a thread this old.

It was a serious post that bumped it but I don't think much will come out of it. Thanks for the post by the way, I didn't know the meaning.


----------

